# Grand Cayman trip report from Dec '08 - Jan '09



## mecllap (Jan 9, 2009)

If it's okay to post this link:
http://www.travelblog.org/Bloggers/mecllap/

it is my travel blog about our holiday vacation in Grand Cayman at two different timeshares (Seven Mile Beach and the Grand Caymanian).  I hope to add some more photos to it soon.  My daughter also did a blog which may be found by searching that blog site (she has more photos up, but of course some info overlap).

Now I need to do my TUG reviews for the resorts (we enjoyed both of them; they are different in some ways).


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 9, 2009)

I loved the photos and I am glad you had such a good time and shared them with us. Your pictures from England were fantastic as well.


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 9, 2009)

Great trip report Mecllap.  It's gotten my juices really flowing for our arrival next weekend.

Can you tell me which warehouse store is on the island and where it is?  I haven't been since Ivan and I don't remember any warehouse stores from my times there.

Thanks!


----------



## shagnut (Jan 9, 2009)

Great trip report and photos. What part of NC are you from? I live in WS. shaggy


----------



## mecllap (Jan 10, 2009)

Asheville

There's a Priced Less (or Food for Less) by the Foster's near the airport (on Dorcy/Crewe/Owen Roberts). 

The new one that we went to is a Cost-U-Less (no membership) that is at Governor's Square, on Lime Tree Road, just off West Bay Road (first street north of the Westin).  Since we there two weeks, it seemed worth it to buy in bulk, although we did have lots of leftovers -- still think it was cost-efficient compared to small packages at the grocery store for most things (altho Foster's does have some good sales -- the first week, they had tomatoes cheaper than we had them here; they are a main staple for us).  Foster's posts their ad on their website which is very handy -- you can check it on Thursday before you leave.

The one by the airport would be handier for folks staying on the east side.  


Jbart74 -- how do you like staying on the east side?  We drove over there just to look at it, and we were glad we had both weeks on the west side.  Since we're not divers, we thought it seemed awfully out of the way, and also even windier.


----------



## Jbart74 (Jan 10, 2009)

mecllap said:


> Jbart74 -- how do you like staying on the east side?  We drove over there just to look at it, and we were glad we had both weeks on the west side.  Since we're not divers, we thought it seemed awfully out of the way, and also even windier.



We love it out on the East End!  We've owned Morritt's for about 15 years and wouldn't stay anywhere else on the island.  It's a very relaxing place, away from the crowds and you never see anyone from a cruise ship except occasionally at Rum Point up in Kaibo.  But we keep track of the port schedules so we know when to avoid that too.  It is a little windier but it has never bothered us.  It's a fair trade to stay away from the crowds.  Also, it's like a family there.  The snorkeling off the beautiful beach is some of the best shore snorkeling on the island too.  We have many friends there that know our names, etc...  We also don't care about shopping or eating out so the distance from Georgetown is not an issue.  It's a better way to vacation, in my opinion.  But it definitely is not for everyone!


----------

